# Livre de Reclamaçoes



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All

Just a quick question, I have read about the above, colloquially known as a "Complaints Book" and I was wondering what type of enterprises/organisations/companies/traders have to maintain one.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A bit about Complaints book and how to complete
http://edicao.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTAL/pt/Dossiers/DOS_livro+de+reclama++231+++245+es.htm?passo=5

Who has to have one
Portal do Cidadão - Livro de Reclamações


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> A bit about Complaints book and how to complete
> Portal do Cidadão - Livro de Reclamações
> 
> Who has to have one
> Portal do Cidadão - Livro de Reclamações


Thanks Canoe

Good reading I think

Rob


----------

